# Making money by speedcubing



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

There is an area of Atlanta called Little Five Points. It's an area where street artists, street musicians etc set up. Every weekend, I have been setting up a tiny camping table with a few cubes on it. So far I have made a little over $100 solving cubes. It's really exciting.

What's cool, is it's a great way to get used to solving infront of people. I before have had 20-30 people standing in a circle around the table. And people get amazed by the simplest things. A one hand solve blows their minds. Foot solves, behind back. All things that amaze them. It's just a really fun thing to do, and a great way to make some spending money.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 5, 2008)

The only thing that I like is the money (because the airport money is expensive when you're going to a competition.)
If they found out about that is many people that is better, then your dead. 
Thats why I don't do it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 5, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> The only thing that I like is the money (because the airport money is expensive when you're going to a competition.)
> If they found out about that is many people that is better, then your dead.
> Thats why I don't do it.




They know people are better than me. I even tell them. They still find it cool.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2008)

Woo! Sounds like fun (not >.<). Keep it up!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> Woo! Sounds like fun (not >.<). Keep it up!




Why not? Spending time outside in company if good artists, solving Rubik's Cubes and making money.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2008)

I have severe social phobias, I would die in front of a crowd like that.


----------



## KoolCube (Mar 6, 2008)

that sounds like an awwesome idea! i once thought of doing that at school, like betting people for it, but i never got around to it... maybe ill try it downtown though


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> I have severe social phobias, I would die in front of a crowd like that.





Ah. Well, I LOVE big crowds. Love talking to people. Love meeting new people.


----------



## jonny guitar (Mar 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> I have severe social phobias, I would die in front of a crowd like that.



Like a performance snuff cube act...you'd get customers for sure -- no repeat customers unfortunately due to the nature of the act.


----------



## fundash (Jul 3, 2009)

i might try this, i need to make at least $70 as soon as possible.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah! Little five!
I've been there a few times!

To those who arent really familiar its very bohemian and artsy.
Its a really cool place to go, and there are semi-famous places like the vortex.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 3, 2009)

That is interesting... too bad the only place I could do that in my town has a rule against stuff like that.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 3, 2009)

SlaughterMelon said:


> That is interesting... too bad the only place I could do that in my town has a rule against stuff like that.



same xD


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe I should try that on the street downtown!


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I made about 40 AuD once, whilst at a restaurant in the city centre. While waiting for the meal, I went out into the street and cubed.

Some drunk guys gave me 10 bucks  
PS: when doing this, DO NOT POP!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> the vortex.






BEST. BURGERS. EVER.


Yeah, this is pretty old. I don't do that anymore, but made >200 by the time I stopped.


----------



## Kian (Jul 4, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > the vortex.
> ...



I went to the varsity last time I was in Atlanta. Actually, the day after the Decatur Open last year, it was fantastic! Love the whole atmosphere and the food.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... Sounds like a good idea for making some cash. I gotta think of a good place in Pittsburgh though.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 4, 2009)

This idea definitely worked for me and my skydiving/solving jump.

I attend the University of Alabama, so a few hours before one of the games last fall I set up a table on The Quad with a big sign explaining what I was trying to do. I sat out there for maybe 2 1/2 - 3 hours and made a little over $100. I needed $280 for the jump so it definitely went a long way. 

Like Hadley, I usually had a big crowd once people started noticing me (if you've ever been to a game at UA, you'll probably know how packed The Quad is). It took about a half an hour to catch on, but after that I had some crowds of about 25-30 people. I don't really get that nervous around big crowds either, so I wasn't choking up or anything. For some reason, I get more nervous solving a cube around two or three random people than about twenty. Weird.

But I'm glad to hear your money making is going just as well as mine did Hadley! Keep it up.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried cubing on the side of a street when I visited France last year.

Unfortunately, the police yelled at me before I could make any Euros. (I think I was visiting a historical landmark)

This event also occurred back when it took me 2+ minutes to solve the 3x3.


----------



## spdqbr (Jul 4, 2009)

My father has been trying to monetise my cubing for quite some time. He's always trying to think of bar bets and what not, but we haven't found one that works all that well yet. The best he's come up with so far is:

Scramble this cube for as long as you want, then he will solve it. For every second you scramble he gets 1 second to solve, and at the end if he has any seconds left you pay him 1 dollar per second, and if he goes over he pays you 1 dollar per second.

This definitely only works once, and I'm not quite fast enough to make it too lucrative. Those of you solving in ~10 seconds could probably do quite well though, as in my experience, most people scramble for about 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Musje (Jul 4, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> My father has been trying to monetise my cubing for quite some time. He's always trying to think of bar bets and what not, but we haven't found one that works all that well yet. The best he's come up with so far is:
> 
> Scramble this cube for as long as you want, then he will solve it. For every second you scramble he gets 1 second to solve, and at the end if he has any seconds left you pay him 1 dollar per second, and if he goes over he pays you 1 dollar per second.
> 
> This definitely only works once, and I'm not quite fast enough to make it too lucrative. Those of you solving in ~10 seconds could probably do quite well though, as in my experience, most people scramble for about 30 seconds or so.


If someone came to me with that, I'd scramble it for 5 seconds 
Enough time to scramble it pretty well (well enough to not be able to backtrack it) and don't think anyone ever got a sub 5 solve  (and even then I'd lose max $5 ;P)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 4, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> There is an area of Atlanta called Little Five Points. It's an area where street artists, street musicians etc set up. Every weekend, I have been setting up a tiny camping table with a few cubes on it. So far I have made a little over $100 solving cubes. It's really exciting.
> 
> What's cool, is it's a great way to get used to solving infront of people. I before have had 20-30 people standing in a circle around the table. And people get amazed by the simplest things. A one hand solve blows their minds. Foot solves, behind back. All things that amaze them. It's just a really fun thing to do, and a great way to make some spending money.


Brilliance, I thought of that same idea because I live in New Yowk, so I can go down to Penn station which is a HUGE tourist area and thousands of people are there every second I just don't wanna get robbed. But man I wonder how much I could make.

Oh and of course it would have to cover my round trip train ticket expenses, which is only 15$ but still.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jul 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Hmmmmm.... Sounds like a good idea for making some cash. I gotta think of a good place in Pittsburgh though.



How bout station square?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Kian said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...




Varsity is okay.

WHADA UH HAVE!


----------

